# Crutch Starship



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi guys, I show you my version of the YSYEO LN2 Crutch Statship.
I've made it in 25mm marine plywood and, of course, a crutch.
It is a telescopic starship and it could have, with full butterfly, a draw range from 190cm up to 220cm (87")!!!
Soon I'll test it with a video.
Enjoy the pics


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Bravo !!! Ottimo lavoro !!! Si salvi chi può ...Ciao


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: , deseando ver el vídeo :wave:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

wow!!!! :naughty:


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Awesome!!! I shoot mine all the time. So much fun! Way to go!!! Looks great!!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

that looks so cool


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi Genoa

When we see the test video ?


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> Hi Genoa
> When we see the test video ?


Really don't know. I'm a little busy so I can shoot only at my usual house backyard, but there I can't use the starship because it's too dangerous. Hope I can shoot in other place soon. Of course I'll make video as soon as possible.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I cant wait to purchase a kit. Maybe i can make something for one in return. Wink wink. The hdpe set is sick.


----------

